# popup page script



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im looking for a popup page script that will not be read as a popup and blocked... like on freewebs.com they have the option to set a link to open in a new window and it never set off my old popup blocker if i remember correctly... i might be wrong in which case i guess ill have to use a regular open page script... if any1 can shed some light here or knows a script they use would be helpful, thanks...


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

scratch this post -- im going for a popover post much more effective these days with somany good popup blockers out there -- ill post my popover post when i get 1 that works...


----------

